# Visitin DF for Work / Fun



## Rudolfo (Jul 17, 2012)

So...who has a list of some fun places to visit once my work is done? This will be my first trip to DF and I will be in town for a few days only.

Things I need to know:

- I would prefer to stay in a fun neighborhood..Cantina's , bars, clubs and of course great Mexican food. I'm not looking for touristy or ****** areas, but areas of maybe younger Mexican professionals.

- I'm not new to spending time in Latin America so I know the basic security measures and protocol, but of course would like to be in a fairly safe area.

- Any recommendations on efficiencies or a boutique style bed and breakfast? Otherwise I will just stay at a known chain Hotel.

- Any good Rock n Roll bars? I love all kinds of music and I'm sure Latin dance clubs won't be hard to find, but any alt rock,classic rock bars / clubs are a plus too.

That's about it, thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Polanco. That's where I'd recommend you stay for the best mix of nightlife/safety and young professionals out and about. I love that area


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

My wife and I usually stay in Colonia Roma Norte. We prefer hotels to B&Bs. But I have read nothing but great reviews of The Red Tree House, in Colonia Condesa. Condesa, and Roma Norte, where we stay, are happening places these days. IMO, Condesa is more beautiful, but we are content to roam in Roma Norte, where a mix of Porfiriano architecture and good to excellent restaurants makes it attractive to us.

Also, for the most part, we can find very satisfactory hotel accommodations in Roma Norte that won't bust our budget. Also, it's just a 20 to 30 minute walk from Roma Norte to the nearer parts of Condesa, not to mention the closer Zona Rosa, an area once famous but much less attractive to us.

We were there just last weekend for a couple of nights. I wrote on my blog about a few restaurants we ate at. My Mexican Kitchen: Roma Holiday

I have to add that we are early to bed folks, so I can't advise on nightlife.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The Red Tree House, if you can snare a reservation. It's been the highest-rated lodging choice in the D.F. for several years. Colonia Condesa. Yea, Condesa is certainly an excellent place to stay. Seems to have everything you're looking for. If the Red Tree House is full you can check Hotel Roosevelt, on the borderline of Roma Norte and Condesa. It's a different type of property than the RTH, but for the money and location ... it can be an excellent choice. like the Anonimo's I enjoy Roma Norte. Hotel Embassy is another excellent, economically priced (by USA and Canadian standards) hotel.


----------



## Rudolfo (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, good info indeed!


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

Rudolfo said:


> So...who has a list of some fun places to visit once my work is done? This will be my first trip to DF and I will be in town for a few days only.
> 
> Things I need to know:
> 
> ...



1- There are no ****** areas in DF. Condesa is where you want to stay.

2- Big city precautions, nothing special.

3- Condesa DF. In Veracruz street right across fromn the Parque España. They also have an excelent bar in the roof garden of the hotel.

4- El Imperial, on Oaxaca and Alvaro Obregon. Walking distance from the hotel. Check the website, sometimes they have feature DJ´s, sometimes they have live rock. Also just walk up and down Tamaulipas and Nuevo Leon, several bars there have live music on weekends. Also try Orizaba street on the Roma area, adjacent to Condesa. The scene is young and bohemian, full of live music on any of those areas.



Hands down this are your best bets.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rudolfo (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Tommy...that hotel looks real nice .


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

It is.

The other suggestions were really good as well. Polanco/Roma Norte/Condesa is the area you wanna try.

I would prefer Condesa and Roma pureley because of your comments on music. There is more musical offer in those areas than Polanco, which is geared towards more executive types, music tends to be more lounge and DJs.

I go to Polanco for the food. I go to Roma/Condesa for the music. Women aren´t bad in either as well...


----------



## Rudolfo (Jul 17, 2012)

Right on..hot women, cold beer and good music and I'm happy just about anywhere. 

Cheers


----------

